# Bikebrille mit optischen (geschliffenen) Gläsern



## 2happymark (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer haltbaren Bikebrille die mit optischen Gläsern ausgerüstet werden kann. Ich kenne die Modelle von Uvex und Adidas. Was für Typen fahrt ihr? Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit euren Brillen gemacht? (Haltbarkeit, anlaufen)

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Horstelix (6. Februar 2008)

Servus,

ich hab die Adidas Evil Eye. Hab damals beim Optiker mit diversen Brillenmodellen mal eine Runde um den Block gedreht. Bei vielen anderen (auch teureren, z.B. Rodenstock) hat es mir unangenehm in die Augen gezogen. Würde ich an Deiner Stelle vor dem Kauf unbedingt machen.

Haltbarkeit: 
Ist mir schon ein paar mal runtergefallen. An der Brille nix kaputt, allerdings haben die Gläser schon ein paar kleine Macken, die momentan noch nicht stören. Wechselgläser als Ersatz sind relativ teuer (> 40 Euro/Paar).

Anlaufen:
ist bei den aktuellen Temperaturen ein Problem, vor allem wenn ich stehenbleibe oder mich langsam einen Berg hochquäle. Die Brille läuft dann ziemlich schnell an. Die AntiFog-Beschichtung der Gläser taugt scheinbar nicht wirklich. Der Clip für die Korrekturgläser liegt auch ziemlich nah an den Scheiben der Brille, so daß dazwischen m.E. kein ausreichender Luftaustausch stattfinden kann.

Ich hatte vorher die ProSport Optic von Alpina, da war das Problem mit dem Anlaufen genauso vorhanden.
Ich gehöre aber auch zur Spezies der "starken Schwitzer".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobbi (6. Februar 2008)

also ich hab erfahren das es in amerika ne firma gibt die auch sportbrillen macht, wo die korrektur direkt ins brillenglas geschliffen wird. als wenn man ne normale brille aussetzt, nur halt als sportbrille. leider weiß ich die firma noch nicht vom namen her.
was das gute daran ist, die sind recht günstig vom preis her. sollen so um die 100euro liegen die brillen.


----------



## 2happymark (6. Februar 2008)

Ja das einschleifen der Gläser ist mittlerweile möglich. Kostet ca. 180- 200EUR. Ich habe eine Alpina Hawk mit eingeschliffenen Gläsern, allerdings bricht mir alle 3 Monate ein Bügel, deshalb will ich umsteigen und die Erfahrungen hier in meinen Kauf mit einbeziehen.

Gruß, Markus


----------



## stevensc7 (6. Februar 2008)

ich bin auf meine zum glück nicht angewiesen.
ein freund von mir hat sich ne oakley beim optiker machen lassen, und ist sehr zufrieden. nur leider nicht ganz billig


----------



## downgrade (6. Februar 2008)

Die SuFu würde Ergiebiges bringen ;-(

Trotzdem: Ich habe eine Uvex Lightning mit eingeschliffenen Gläsern + farbigen Vorsätzen, hat bei Fielmann 125,- Euro gekostet. 

Beschlägt bei diesen Temperaturen, wenn ich stehe, beim Fahren - auch bergauf - definitiv nicht.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## mischuer (6. Februar 2008)

Alpina PSO (Pro Sport Optic) Tri-Guard 40 (vorher ne PSO Swing 40)
wie andere Kollegen auch schon länger zufrieden damit.

http://www.alpina-eyewear.de/


----------



## 2happymark (6. Februar 2008)

downgrade schrieb:


> Die SuFu würde Ergiebiges bringen ;-(
> 
> Trotzdem: Ich habe eine Uvex Lightning mit eingeschliffenen Gläsern + farbigen Vorsätzen, hat bei Fielmann 125,- Euro gekostet.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralf, ich kenne die Brille, sieht echt gut aus, habe aber die Befürchtung, dass sich die farbigen Aufsätze mit der Zeit ausleiern, bzw. abbrechen. Wie lange hast Du die Brille schon?


----------



## downgrade (6. Februar 2008)

Zwei Jahre, schätze ich, nix ausgeleiert bisher - außerdem kostet ein Ersatzvorsatz ca. 15 Euronen, habe mal einen ohne Tönung nachgekauft.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## jasper (6. Februar 2008)

was hältst du denn von dem ding aus den news, was grade verlost wird?


----------



## timtim (6. Februar 2008)

ich hab in 10 jahren so gut wie alles durchprobiert was auf dem markt war und ist, mein fazit daraus : RODENSTOCK.............
alles andere ist mehr oder weniger mit kompromissen verbunden.meine meinung.
die brille aus den news kann ich nicht empfehlen ,das ist ein plastikmonster billigster bauart mit schlechtem sitz und schlechter rundumsicht.wiederum meine meinung.
kauft euch einmal eine gute brille ,da habt ihr lange freude und müßt euch nicht ständig über dieses utensiel,was beim radfahren recht wichtig ist,ärgern !
mfg
tim²


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lotte.2000 (7. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mir vor 14 Tagen meine neue Uvex lightning Pro vom Optiker geholt und ich bin schwer begeistert. Sie schaut super aus, ist hochwertig in der Verarbeitung und es ist eine vollkommen neu Erfahrung.  War sonst mit Clip System unterwegs. Ich werde sie jetzt im Skiurlaub testen, auf dem Rad hat sie sich auf einer kleinen Hausrunde bereits bewährt. Ich hab mit enspiegelten Gläsern und 1,25 Diobtrin 300,- Euro bezahlt.

Gruß René


----------



## N3C0 (8. Februar 2008)

jo die lightning pro ist genial! ich habe allerdings deutlich weniger gezahlt (100 EUR) mit einfacher kunstoffverglasung. 
uvex hat hier die beste lösung gefunden für leute die sehhilfe brauchen. alle anderen mit clip vor den augen schrenken das sichtfeld zu sehr ein und behindern ggf. sogar noch die augen selbst.

kann die brille also auch nur empfehlen!


----------



## 2happymark (8. Februar 2008)

N3C0 schrieb:


> jo die lightning pro ist genial! ich habe allerdings deutlich weniger gezahlt (100 EUR) mit einfacher kunstoffverglasung.
> uvex hat hier die beste lösung gefunden für leute die sehhilfe brauchen. alle anderen mit clip vor den augen schrenken das sichtfeld zu sehr ein und behindern ggf. sogar noch die augen selbst.
> 
> kann die brille also auch nur empfehlen!



Hallo NC3O, hast Du denn geschliffene Gläser drin? Meines Wissens kostet die Lightning Pro 100EUR und geschliffene Gläser in dieser Form mindestens 150EUR.

Gruß, Markus


----------



## 2happymark (8. Februar 2008)

timtim schrieb:


> ich hab in 10 jahren so gut wie alles durchprobiert was auf dem markt war und ist, mein fazit daraus : RODENSTOCK.............
> alles andere ist mehr oder weniger mit kompromissen verbunden.meine meinung.
> die brille aus den news kann ich nicht empfehlen ,das ist ein plastikmonster billigster bauart mit schlechtem sitz und schlechter rundumsicht.wiederum meine meinung.
> kauft euch einmal eine gute brille ,da habt ihr lange freude und müßt euch nicht ständig über dieses utensiel,was beim radfahren recht wichtig ist,ärgern !
> ...



Hallo tim², welche Brille von Rodenstock hast Du? Fährst Du auch Rennrad? (ich habe auch eine Rodenstock probiert und finde dass sie geht nicht weit genug nach oben, so dass man im Rennrad-Untergriff über die Brille schaut)

Gruß, Markus


----------



## timtim (9. Februar 2008)

2happymark schrieb:


> Hallo tim², welche Brille von Rodenstock hast Du? Fährst Du auch Rennrad? (ich habe auch eine Rodenstock probiert und finde dass sie geht nicht weit genug nach oben, so dass man im Rennrad-Untergriff über die Brille schaut)
> 
> Gruß, Markus



hallo marcus,
ich habe eine pro act 4 ,die ist relativ groß,für dioptrienwerte ab -4,0 .
fahre auch überwiegend mtb, untergriffahrten mit rr sind eher selten ,probier ich mal demnächst wenn ich wieder so weit runter komme.........
ich denke das man die brille im shop schon korrekt anpassen läßt damit sie optimal sitzt,ja?
aber gut ,wenn du nicht sicher bist, grad bei relativ viel geld für das ding,
probier lieber was anderes........tips gibts ja genug hier
gruß tim²


----------



## vollaktiv (9. Februar 2008)

Was kostet denn so ne Rodenstock ProAct 4 ca.??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (9. Februar 2008)

sorry, hab keine pro act 4 sondern 1,seh ich grad auf der rechnung,
diese mit selbstdunkelnden glÃ¤sern ab 250,-â¬.
act 4 hÃ¤tt ich genommen,ging nicht wegen der glaskrÃ¼mmung ab 4 dioptrien
timÂ²
gute preise macht [email protected]


----------



## N3C0 (15. Februar 2008)

2happymark schrieb:


> Hallo NC3O, hast Du denn geschliffene Gläser drin? Meines Wissens kostet die Lightning Pro 100EUR und geschliffene Gläser in dieser Form mindestens 150EUR.
> 
> Gruß, Markus



jow hab ich

-1,5 und -1,75
kunstoff ohne zusätzliche entspiegelung (also das "billigste" quasi)
habe absolut keine probleme damit.

habe die brille damals bei optikxpress.de geordert (war der günstigste anbieter den ich gefunden habe). einfach ma ne mail hinschicken oder anrufen was die gläser für deine brille kosten...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Februar 2008)

Ok, wenn man nur geschliffenens Fensterglas braucht geht das.
Ich persönlich hab mich bisher mit diesen ganzen Systemen nicht so recht anfreunden können. Denn mit den zusätzlichen optischen Gläsern hat man doch entweder das Problem dass sie groß genug sind, dann aber die Brille nichtmehr dicht genug an den Augen ist um sauber abzuschließen. Oder sie schließt gut ab, dann sind aber die Gläser klein und schränken die Rundumsicht ein. 

Deshalb gibts für mich nur eine Ideale kombination: Kontaktlinsen plus Bikebrille. So kann ich aus einem erheblich größeren Angebot an Brillen schöpfen (fahre derzeit Julbo Addict mit Zebra Gläsern (selbsttönend) ) und habe perfekte Rundumsicht. Denn mit meinen -10 und -7,75 Dioptrien hört die am Glasrand so ziemlich auf...

Mann muss sich halt nur ans Einsetzen der Linsen gewöhnen. Da ich eh Jahreslinsen hab erübrigt sich das. Aber zum testen evtl. mal Tages-Wegwerflinsen anpassen lassen, dann kann man immernoch auf Monats oder Jahreslinsen umsteigen wenn man merkt das gefällt einem auch im Alltag. Der einzige Nachteil der Linsen ist, dass man laufende Kosten hat, entweder für neue Linsen oder bei Monats- und Jahreslinsen für Reinigungsmittel.


----------



## wutzibutz (16. Februar 2008)

Kennt ihr einen Optiker in München, der die Uvex Sportbrillen führt, da ich diese erst gerne probieren würde, bevor ich dafür Geld ausgebe.


----------



## N3C0 (17. Februar 2008)

@ Lt.AnimalMother

schau dir mal das prinzip der uvex lightning an. die löst die problematik mit abständen und dem ganzen käse nämlich auf aussergewöhnliche art und weise im gegensatz zu fast allen anderen brillen.

hier sind die korrekturgläser fest im gestell und das getönte glas wird von AUSSEN drauf gesteckt.  da gibts keine probleme mit sichtfeldeinschränkung oder abständen. kannst mit der brille also auch ohne aufsatz im dunkeln fahren usw.  also da spricht absolut nichts gegen diese brille. es gibt noch eine brille die so ähnlich funktioniert als ich mich damals intensiv mit dem thema befasst habe, ein schweizer produkt glaube ich. mir fällt der name leider nicht mehr ein...

diese ganzen anderen lösungen von adidas mit der evil eye ist in der tat müll. sichtfeld zu klein und abstand zum auge zu gering. ausserdem sieht man damit wie ein frosch aus. bei der uvex ist das ganz anders.

aber gut, ich will hier auch keine werbung machen. muss letztendlich eh jeder für sich selbst entscheiden


----------



## Flashbackville (15. März 2008)

also ich komme mit dem preis für eine lightning mit korrektur nicht unter 250 euros  
was ist den eigentlich der unterschied zwischen lightning und lightning pro?


----------



## DOLLAR (15. März 2008)

ich habe ben meine adidas mit innenclip bekommen. mein optiker hat mir verschiedene modelle zur probe gegeben, bei der adidas stossi ich mit den wimpern nicht an.

morgen gehts eine woche ins veneto zum radfahren, da teste ich die brille ausgiebig


----------



## N3C0 (15. März 2008)

Flashbackville schrieb:


> also ich komme mit dem preis für eine lightning mit korrektur nicht unter 250 euros
> was ist den eigentlich der unterschied zwischen lightning und lightning pro?



mit kunstoff-gläsern ohne entspiegelung und dem ganzen klim-bim?
ohne werbung machen zu wollen, frag doch mal beim händler nach wo ich bestellt hab... s.o.


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. März 2008)

warum hat eigentlich noch niemand Rudy Project probiert? Ich habe sie seit Jahren und nehme sie auch für den Wintersport und sogar zum Wakeboarden.  

Das System ist genau andersrum als das der Adidas (die ich hatte und weggegeben habe - die Wimpern berührten ständig das Glas des Einsatzes und außerdem lief das Ding an!). Man hat bei RP eine Sportbrille auf und die verschiedenen Vorsätze, also dunkel, gelb o.ä. werden draufgesteckt. Hält bombig und lässt sich hochklappen. Sieht echt cool aus, wenn man im Wald oder im Tunnel das Teil hochschnalzen lässt.  

Also ich bin immer gerüstet, habe mit der RP eine feste Brille (die ich als Maulwurf brauche!) sowie diverse Aufsätze bzw. Gläser, die einfach in den Aufsatz eingeklickt werden (und kaum was wiegen sowie unkaputtbar sind). Fazit: Genial!


----------



## ruedigerg (15. März 2008)

Hi, bin seit zwei Wochen im Besitz einer Uvex Lightning small. Kann nur sagen das Ding ist super. Gute Passform und kein Anlaufen der Gläser bzw. der Tönungsscheibe. Die Brille verrutscht während des Biken kaum. Habe insgesamt 180 Eu für die Brille und zwei optischen Kunststoffgläser gezahlt.

Grüsse

Ruedigerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h34d (15. März 2008)

Ich hab ne Adidas Evil Eye Pro mit Korrekturgläsern (d.h. die Brillengläser sind in meiner Sehschärfe, ohne irgendwelche Einsätze oder sonstwas)
Hat damals ca. 400 Euro gekostet (180 für die Brille, der Rest für die Gläser). 
Bei Fielmann hieß: So etwas ist technisch gar nicht möglich. Bei Abele Optik auf der gegenüberliegenden Straßenseite: Ja überhaupt kein Problem 

Bin mit der Brille voll zufrieden: Sitzt perfekt, fällt nicht runter, beschlägt nicht, lässt keinen Wind ins Auge. Abgesehen vom hohen Preis alles Perfekt.


----------



## mhetl (16. März 2008)

Ich will mal die Alpine PSO Two Reason ins Feld werfen. Ziehmlich neu die Brille und man bekommt sie mit Korrekturgläser für insgesamt unter 200 Euro. Denke vor allen bei Fielmann bekommt man sie günstig. Ich hatte sie bei einem Optiker gesehen und war begeistert. Dort hätte ich ungefähr 195 Euro bezahlt.

http://www.flemisch-optik.de/Bilderseiten/pso two reasons.htm

http://www.alpina-eyewear.de/index....k=view&id=418&Itemid=673&Itemid=746&Itemid=53

Gruß

Maik


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. März 2008)

Das mit den gebogenen Gläsern - auch die wirklich tollen von R&H - ist leider nur bis rund 4 Dioptrien +/- und einem Zylinder von bis zu 2 Diptrien machbar. Schade für Blindschleichen wie mich...


----------



## Flashbackville (19. März 2008)

ruedigerg schrieb:


> Hi, bin seit zwei Wochen im Besitz einer Uvex Lightning small. Kann nur sagen das Ding ist super. Gute Passform und kein Anlaufen der Gläser bzw. der Tönungsscheibe. Die Brille verrutscht während des Biken kaum. Habe insgesamt 180 Eu für die Brille und zwei optischen Kunststoffgläser gezahlt.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Ruedigerg



Hallo Ruedigerg, wo hast du den die Brille gekauft?


----------



## ismay (19. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich kann (wie Bergradlerin) nur Gutes von der Rudy Profect EXCEPTION berichten. Die geschliffenen Gläser kosteten ca. 60 Euro beim Optiker. 
Anlaufen?? Kann ich nix zu sagen. Ist wohl ein Fremdwort für meine Rudy.
Grüße
ismay


----------



## Flashbackville (19. März 2008)

kann man bei der Lightning small die nasenpads verstellen?


----------



## ruedigerg (19. März 2008)

die Brille habe ich in Freiburg bei Optik Nosch gekauft.


----------



## Jocki (20. März 2008)

Die Rudy Project ist ne super Brille. Die wurde auch extra für den Korrektureinsatz konstruiert.Leider ist sie im Vergleich mit anderen Systemen "bleischwer".
Rodenstock hat ne neue Kollektion mit verglasbaren Sportbrillen- die sehen deutlich besser aus wie die alten und sitzen bei mir sehr gut.
Oakley kann man nicht an die Kopfform anpassen, entweder das Ding passt oder nicht.
Von der Materialqualität sind Adidas Brillen (Hersteller Silhoutte) nach wie vor ungeschlagen.

Das "anlaufen" ist stark von der Transpiration, der Belüftung, sowie der Kopfform und der Brillenform abhängig. Das Adidas System ist durch die sehr dicht aneinanderliegenden Scheiben sehr anfällig dafür. Das gilt für alle Sportbrillen in die nachträglich ne Scheibe eingesetzt wird.

P.S. hört bitte mal auf das Märchen vom billigen Fielmann zu verbreiten. Die haben nur top Werbung- sowie ein paar wenige exclusive Brillen die sie deutlich unter dem Einkaufspreis verramschen und entsprechend bewerben (hier zugreifen, dass lohnt). Der Rest ist absolute Billigware die mit ordentlichem Kalkulationsaufschlag verkauft wird.
Bei Sportbrillen ist ne fundierte Beratung, Ladeneinrichtung (Windkanal) und ein Optiker der weiß wovon er spricht Gold wert.


----------



## DOLLAR (25. März 2008)

konnte meine addidas nun ausgiebig in italien testen, ca. 11 - 14 grad, sehr starker wind. brille ist optimal, man gewöhnt sich schnell an das sehr kleine sehfeld der optisch eingesetzten zusatzbrille. trotz der kälte ist nichts angelaufen, die brille ist bestens belüftet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monday (7. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich war letzte Woche beim Optiker (Fielmann) und habe nach Korrekturgläsern für eine Radbrille gefrabt. Nach seiner Aussage sind geschliffene Gläser i Radbrillen der letzte Schrott, ich sollte eine Clip in Variante wählen, was ich aber nicht möchte.

Wie ist es bei Euch mit Verzerrungen etc?

Habe auch speziel auf R&H angesprochen aber die sollen auch nichts taugen, was gibt es noch für Hersteller?

Danle


----------



## N3C0 (8. April 2008)

soweit ich gelesen habe, tritt das erst bei größeren sehschwächen und somit bei größeren krümmungen (jenseits -4) auf. ich selber habe -2 und absolut keine komplikationen, auch nicht in den randbereichen


----------



## Spezialisiert (8. April 2008)

Monday schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich war letzte Woche beim Optiker (Fielmann) und habe nach Korrekturgläsern für eine Radbrille gefrabt. Nach seiner Aussage sind geschliffene Gläser i Radbrillen der letzte Schrott, ich sollte eine Clip in Variante wählen, was ich aber nicht möchte.
> 
> ...



Gibt Dein Optiker dafür auch Gründe an?  
Clips kämen für mich nie in Frage, sie sehen blöd aus, bieten nur ein kleines Sichtfeld und machen die Brille klobig.
Von R+H gibts seit ein paar Wochen die Kombination aus Adidas Evil Eye (Pro) und geschliffenen, orange getönten Gläsern mit leichter Silberverspiegelung als Aktion. Daher habe nach ewigen Überlegungen endlich bei meinem Optiker die Evil Eye Pro L mit Gläsern für immer noch satte 350 Euro geholt. Resultat: Großes Sichtfeld, keine Verzerrung, sehr angenehm, jederzeit wieder! Auch die Tönung ist optimal für den Allround-Gebrauch, nur etwas zu dunkel, um auch nachts damit zu fahren. Daher erwäge ich noch die Anschaffung von Klargläsern oder Transitions (8%-80% Tönung). Die orangenen haben übrigens 50% Tönung, mit Silberverspiegelung sind's dann ca. 65%.

R+H hat übrigens zwei Varianten für die Anpassung: 
In der einfachen (in der Aktion enthaltenen und von mir gewählten) Variante "Sports" wurde nur die Aufbiegung der Brille nach dem Aufsetzen gemessen. Alle übrigen Werte entsprechen Standardvorgaben für Evil-Eye-Fassungen, die R+H kennt, da sie mit Adidas zusammenarbeiten. Bei meiner schwachen Korrektion (-1.75) hat das vollauf ausgereicht, um eine verzerrungsfreie Sicht hinzubekommen. Laut R+H-Brillenpass musste nur eine minimale Anpassung vorgenommen werden.
Bei der teuren Freeform-Variante werden noch zusätzlich der Abstand der Gläser von den Augen und eine eventuelle Asymmetrie des Augenabstands gemessen und in die Glasberechnung mit einbezogen. Wahrscheinlich ist das nur bei höheren Korrektionen nötig. Ob's was bringt, weiss ich nicht, mein Optiker hat gemeint, für mich wär's überflüssig.

Hatte mir damals übrigens noch Rodenstock (leider sind deren Fassungen nicht besonders elegant und bieten im Vergleich zur Evil Eye ein eher enges Blickfeld, da Rodenstock offenbar keine so starken Krümmungen der Gläser wie R+H hinbekommt) und die Oakley-Variante überlegt. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit geschliffenen Gläsern von Oakley in der Half-Jacket oder Flak-Jacket? Oder gar mit den geschliffenen Einsätzen in der M-Frame?


----------



## mrsiro (8. April 2008)

Hab seit kurzem die Oakley-Radar mit Sehstärke (ca -1,2) und bin sehr zufrieden bisher. Clips kamen für mich nicht in Frage wegen des eingeschränkten Sehfeldes und dem häufigeren Beschlagen.
Mein Optiker wies mich jedoch darauf hin, dass bei den Oakleys die Gefahr besteht, dass sich die geschliffenen Einsätze lösen könnten und die Brille nach jeder Fahrt mit klarem Wasser gesäubert werden sollte um aggresiven Schweiß zu entfernen. Oakley soll in dem Fall jedoch recht kulant reagieren .


----------



## Monday (11. April 2008)

Spezialisiert schrieb:


> Gibt Dein Optiker dafür auch Gründe an?
> Clips kämen für mich nie in Frage, sie sehen blöd aus, bieten nur ein kleines Sichtfeld und machen die Brille klobig.
> Von R+H gibts seit ein paar Wochen die Kombination aus Adidas Evil Eye (Pro) und geschliffenen, orange getönten Gläsern mit leichter Silberverspiegelung als Aktion. Daher habe nach ewigen Überlegungen endlich bei meinem Optiker die Evil Eye Pro L mit Gläsern für immer noch satte 350 Euro geholt. Resultat: Großes Sichtfeld, keine Verzerrung, sehr angenehm, jederzeit wieder! Auch die Tönung ist optimal für den Allround-Gebrauch, nur etwas zu dunkel, um auch nachts damit zu fahren. Daher erwäge ich noch die Anschaffung von Klargläsern oder Transitions (8%-80% Tönung). Die orangenen haben übrigens 50% Tönung, mit Silberverspiegelung sind's dann ca. 65%.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich habe auch - 1,75, laut Fielmann gibt es in dieser Stärke keine R+H Gläser  

Nach Aussage des Verkäufers könnte man mit den geschliffenen Gläsern z.B. R+H nur auf einem kleinen Punkt in der Mitte unverzehrt sehen.

Werde mir jetzt mal einen anderen Optiker suchen.


----------



## N3C0 (11. April 2008)

also mir scheint das echt viele optiker lieber ihren beruf wechseln sollten, wenn ich von solchen fehlinformationen höre.
ich war ja auch sehr voreingenommen als ich mich mit dem kauf einer sportbrille befasst habe und hatte mit den gleichen vorurteilen zu kämpfen wie, alle die hier ihre bedenken äußern. unterm strich war das aber alles kalter kaffee! sofern die diotrin-werte nicht völlig "unnormal" sind, sollte das keine probleme geben. ich glaube das ist einfach nur mangelnde erfahrung vieler optiker in sachen sportbrillen. kann mir das nicht anders erklären. oder sie wollen ordentlich kohle machen und teure brillen verkaufen.
es geht definitv auch für um die 100-200 eur eine astreine brille zu ergattern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (11. April 2008)

Ganz so einfach ist es leider auch nicht...  

Ist die Kurzsichtigkeit zu stark, werden die Gläser an den Rändern einfach zu dick. Also hochbrechende (=dünnere / =teurere) Gläser oder ein kleines Gestell wählen - das uns Bikern ja wieder unangenehmen Zug oder Blendung verschafft oder wir gucken oben über den Rand. Also eine Gradwanderung... Sind die Gestelle zu stark gebogen, ist bei -4 Dioptrien Schluss. Diese Zahl beinhaltet den Zylinder (der bei mir auch schon bei 1 liegt).

Ich gehöre zu den Maulwürfen mit gut -6 Dioptrien, bei denen Optiker gern abwinken. Es muss für mich ein relativ kleines und wenig gebogenes sowie hochbrechendes Glas sein, damit die Sportbrille leicht und dünn genug ist. Das gibt es schon, keine Frage. Aber dann sollte man einen Optiker haben, der das Problem entweder selbst hat (also ein halbblinder Sportler) oder zumindest viele  Kunden bereits diesbezüglich beraten musste. Dann hat er Erfahrung.

Meine Wahl: Rudy Project. Das Glas ist ins Gestell eingebaut - also kein Clip - und die Wechselgläser kommen außen drauf und sind klappbar. Mein Fazit seit Jahren: Für Maulwürfe die erste Wahl!


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. April 2008)

Monday schrieb:


> ich habe auch - 1,75, laut Fielmann gibt es in dieser Stärke keine R+H Gläser
> 
> Nach Aussage des Verkäufers könnte man mit den geschliffenen Gläsern z.B. R+H nur auf einem kleinen Punkt in der Mitte unverzehrt sehen.




Absoluter Blödsinn!


----------



## Spezialisiert (11. April 2008)

Monday schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe auch - 1,75, laut Fielmann gibt es in dieser Stärke keine R+H Gläser
> 
> ...



Hm, dann kann ich ja gar keine Brille haben ;-) Ich finde sie sogar insgesamt angenehmer als meine teure normale Brille, da sie ein sehr großes Blickfeld und meinem Eindruck nach eine wirklich verzerrungsfreie Sicht bietet.

Übrigens: Meine Evil Eye L (große Version) hat wohl nahezu die maximale Krümmung, für die R+H mit bis zu -4 Dioptrien korrigierte Scheiben hinbekommt. Bei meinen -1.75 Dioptrien (ohne Zylinder) sind sie außen ca. 4 mm dick und ragen kaum aus der Fassung. Sie lassen sich eigentlich wie die Adidas-Scheiben ein- und ausklippen.
Allerdings passen in die L-Version ausschließlich Gläser aus "Hellaplast"-Kunststoff, für die teuren und bruchsicheren Polycarbonat-Scheiben "Tilium" von R+H hätten ich die etwas weniger stark gekrümmte kleine S-Variante der Evil Eye nehmen müssen, die mir aber ein zu kleines Sichtfeld bot. Allerdings ist Hellaplast wohl auch ziemlich stabil und durch den Rahmen der Evil Eye außen gut geschützt.


----------



## thetourist (12. April 2008)

@Bergradlerin:

Welches Model ist das genau von Rudy Project, oder hab ich das überlesen? Gehöre auch zu der Fraktion von -5,75/-6,00 und bin auch auf der Suche nach einer guten Brille. 

An die anderen, wäre schön wenn ihr zu euren Modellen auch noch eure Sehstärke schreiben könntet, ab ner Gewissen Sehschwäche sind ja einige Modelle aussen vor...


----------



## bofh (12. April 2008)

Ich (-4,75/-4,nochwas) habe eine Rudy Project Rydon. Das Sichtfeld ist auf dem Rennrad in Ordnung. Allerdings muß man bei der Brille damit leben, daß die Wimpern an den optischen Gläsern anstoßen.
Letztes Wochenende war ich mit der Brille bei der CTF in Grefrath unterwegs. Das war nach dem Einsetzen des tarken Regens nur noch Blindflug mit Sichtweiten um 30 cm. Ich bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einer Brille, bei der man farbige optische Einsätze bekommen kann.

E.


----------



## mali5 (18. April 2008)

Fahre seit Anfang des Jahres eine Rudy Project Guardyan mit Direktverglasung von r+h, also kein Clip (den es dafür auch gibt). Ich habe die Brille auch zum Snowboarden genutzt, in Punkto Zugluft bleiben keine Wünsche offen. Habe vor dem Kauf auch eine Probefahrt gemacht, kann ich jedem nur empfehlen. Ach ja, meine Dioptriewerte sind noch im Rahmen (-2), was für eine so stark gebogene Brille wohl vorteilhaft ist. Meine Gläser sind selbsttönend, so dass ich mit einem Paar Gläser bei jedem Wetter (auch beim Snowboarden = Schnee mit Sonne oder bei Nachtfahrten) bestens klarkomme. 

M.


----------



## OptiMist (18. April 2008)

thetourist schrieb:


> @Bergradlerin:
> 
> Welches Model ist das genau von Rudy Project, oder hab ich das überlesen? Gehöre auch zu der Fraktion von -5,75/-6,00 und bin auch auf der Suche nach einer guten Brille.
> 
> An die anderen, wäre schön wenn ihr zu euren Modellen auch noch eure Sehstärke schreiben könntet, ab ner Gewissen Sehschwäche sind ja einige Modelle aussen vor...



Bei deiner Stärke würde ich dir dringend zu Kontaktlinsen raten. Als Brillen kommen eh nur Varianten mit Clip in Frage, trotzdem ist die Sehschärfe selbst mir den speziell berechneten Gläsern immer etwas schlechter, wie mit der normalen Brille.
Als Fassungstip kann ich auch noch die Adidas Supernova empfehlen. Superleicht und guter Windschutz.


----------



## boeser (14. Februar 2009)

Flashbackville schrieb:


> also ich komme mit dem preis für eine lightning mit korrektur nicht unter 250 euros
> was ist den eigentlich der unterschied zwischen lightning und lightning pro?



Die "Uvex Lightning Pro" ist das neuere Modell (seit 2007). Sie ist im Gegensatz zur "Uvex Lighting" für größere Gesichter gedacht. Sie hat längere Bügel sowie breitere und höhere Linsen.

Die "Uvex Lightning" ist für normale Gesichter, die "Uvex Lightning small" für kleine Gesichter.

Ich habe mir die Pro bestellt. Meinen Bericht dazu gibt es demnächst in dem folgenden Thread (weil aktueller):

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=352710&page=4


----------

